# What are your favorite MAC products of 2010?



## liba (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, this has certainly been a momentous year for MAC and MAC fans. So many new products and formulas, so many unexpected colors, so much frenzy and hysteria!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We still have a little ways to go before the year's over, but it's not to early to start reminiscing over our favorite items from 2010.

For me it sort of breaks down to Most Beautiful vs. Most Used, with the overlapping ones being the all-around best. There were also the surprise favorites I never thought I'd use so much or love so much, but I did.

For me:

Surprise Favorites: Bi-Tone MB, Below Ground GPS, In the Buff n/p, Almost Noir PG, Truth & Light powder

Most Used: Bi-Tone MB, Dirty GPS, Rhapsody in Two MB, Fresh Salmon l/s, Marine Life, Soften the Mood MES trio

Most Beautiful: Undercurrent PG, Bold & Brash  DTW l/g, Go For It l/s, BOA blush, Temperature Rising l/l, She Who Dares MES

All Around Winners: Gimme That! DTW l/g, Industrial PG, Nocturnal Superslick e/l, Flurry of Fun l/g, Bloodline pg

*#1 Top Winner* - for most use, most innovation, most beauty and most insanity goes to *Marine Life*, you glorious bitch!

Also just for fun, my top 5 lipstick shades (because lipstick is Serious Business):


Toxic Tale, Cunning, Liquid Lurex, Go For It, Jazzed


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 5, 2010)

Ooh this is a fun one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Surprise Favorites: Wicked Ways l/g, If It Sparkles p/m, So Rich So Pretty n/l, Bubblegum l/s, Rock Out! l/g.

Most Used: Later p/m, Go For It l/s, Marked for Glamous e/l, Azalea Blossom b/o. 

Most Beautiful: Azalea Blossom b/o, Stacked 1! pigments, Oh So Fair b/p, Greengrease GPS, She Who Dares MES, Bite of an Apple p/b.

All Around Winners: Later p/m, Go For It l/s, Ban This! DTW l/g.

I can't pick one winner- too hard!

Top 5 Lipstick Shades: Dark Deed, Viva Glam Cyndi, Viva Glam Gaga, Bubblegum, Go For It. 

Lots of repeats, but I swap anything I don't like, so these are all the true winners. 

Also, this doesn't really fit, but I thought I would do my five disappointing products, aka biggest letdowns.

Top 5 Letdowns:
5. Bubbles l/s (I need to play with this one more)
4. Rose Maiden l/s
3. Shock-a-holic e/s
2. Riveting l/s
1. I Want Candy DGC

Great idea, liba!


----------



## liba (Oct 5, 2010)

ooo, I like the letdowns idea (even if I DO try so hard to be chipper, peppy and positive  )

My letdowns - all stuff I actually bought:
Blooming Lovely l/s - I try and try but almost always feel like a clown with it.
Greengrease GPS - I wanted it to be deep but less blackened. It's pretty but the missed potential was huge for me and made me sad.
VG Gaga l/s - Same situation as Blooming Lovely, if not as extreme. Remind me to avoid colors with lots of chalky white tint to them.
Thrills l/s - It looked great in the store, but never again, somehow.
TTB Bronze Body Oil - Was almost invisible on NC15??? Plus it made me break out. 

The good part is I had to think pretty hard to come up with an even five - almost everything I bought this year was a win!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liba* 

 
_ooo, I like the letdowns idea (even if I DO try so hard to be chipper, peppy and positive  )

My letdowns - all stuff I actually bought:
Blooming Lovely l/s - I try and try but almost always feel like a clown with it.
Greengrease GPS - I wanted it to be deep but less blackened. It's pretty but the missed potential was huge for me and made me sad.
VG Gaga l/s - Same situation as Blooming Lovely, if not as extreme. Remind me to avoid colors with lots of chalky white tint to them.
Thrills l/s - It looked great in the store, but never again, somehow.
TTB Bronze Body Oil - *Was almost invisible on NC15???* Plus it made me break out. 

The good part is I had to think pretty hard to come up with an even five - almost everything I bought this year was a win!_

 
it literally did not bronze.  we were told that at update, that it would just add shimmer.  so don't fret that it didn't show up on you, cuz it had no colour on anyone, which is sad for something called a bronzing oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i was impressed with all the face/cheek colours this year-RP, AB, ML, IC, P&P, TPC...

and for the eyes? i can't forget the GPSs and PGs!!!


----------



## liba (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it literally did not bronze.  we were told that at update, that it would just add shimmer.  so don't fret that it didn't show up on you, cuz it had no colour on anyone, which is sad for something called a bronzing oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, even the shimmer didn't show up!


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 5, 2010)

Coral Crepe Paint Pot is definitely on my favorites list.
Other favorites for the year- 
Marine Life 
Ripe Peach
Azalea Blossom
 Liquid Lurex
Made to Order l/s (it is like the perfect lip color for me!)
Undercurrent

Surprise Favorites-
Truth and Light MCP
Briar Rose

I don't really have any letdowns this year. I bought a lot of stuff and am really using most of it and loving it!


----------



## saizine (Oct 5, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Made To Order l/s, Viva Glam Cyndi l/s, Viva Glam Gaga l/s.

Most Used: Gazette Grey e/s, Instant Chic p/b, Viva Glam Cyndi l/s.

Most Beautiful: Mean and Green n/p, Formidable n/p, Bad Fairy n/p.

All Around Winners: Gazette Grey e/s, Instant Chic p/b

Top Winner: Instant Chic p/b

Top 3 Lipstick Shades: Made to Order, VG Gaga, VG Cyndi.

Hmm... looking back, I didn't really buy too much over the bulk of this year. The winter collections are really calling my name though, so this could change in the blink of an eye, lol!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 6, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Devilishly Stylish l/g, Wildly Refined l/g, Jealous l/g, 
Hipness blush, Prim & Proper blush, Shell Pearl BP

Most Used: Bubblegum l/s, Fresh Salmon l/s, Cha Cha l/g, 

Most Beautiful: Undercurrent p/g, Designer Purple p/g, Easy Lounger l/g, Flurry of Fun l/g, Two Virtues MB

All Around Winners: Go For It l/s, Going Casual c/g, On The Scene c/g, Chillin c/g, Jazzed l/s, Stereo Rose MSF, Ripe Peach Blush Ombre

Top 5 Lipsticks:
Bubblegum l/s, Fresh Salmon l/s, Go For It l/s, Jazzed l/s, All Styled Up l/s


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow I used to be able to identify all of these MAC names whenever someone would start the annual favorites thread.. and now I can't figure out any of them! I've been off MAC for a while because I reached a point where nothing excites me anymore and I felt like I had enough makeup to last me a lifetime 

But I'm back now! =D and I have some favorites from ITG and FF..

- All Styled Up l/s (love it! wearing it right now)
- Happy Together MB
- Wildly Refined l/g
- Marked for Glamour superslick liner
- Stereo Rose MSF

I am so sad that I missed out on the blush ombres and the greasepaint sticks that came out earlier this year </3


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 6, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Devil blush (on my NC15 skin!), feeling dreamy lipglass

Most Used: penultimate brow liner, showstopper e/s, bloodline pigment

Most Beautiful: hang loose MB, by candelight MSF, lithe pigment, universal mix pigment

All Around Winners: bloodline pigment, hang loose MB

Most disappointing: Ripe peach ombre (its nice, but i dont think worth all the raving)

Hard to think what came out this year!!


----------



## honybr (Oct 6, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Revenge is Sweet l/g

Most Used: Bite of an Apple blush

Most Beautiful: Hot House l/g

Can you tell VV was my first collection?  I have a few other favorites but they weren't out of collection or even from 2010.  I'm trying to up my makeup game finally.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2010)

my top products for the yearare the dare to wear lip glosses. i love them sooo much!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 7, 2010)

My top favourites and I use them frequently

Briar Rose beauty powder
Get-Away Bronze blush
Ever Hip l/s
Viva Glam Gaga l/s
Viva Glam Cyndi l/g


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 7, 2010)

MAC did release some amazing products these year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My absolutely favorite products of 2010 were: ALL Pearlglides, ALL GPS and ALL Superslick e/l 

(I'm sorry but if I love a product that much, I cannot choose between colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 7, 2010)

This was my first year really paying attention to collections starting with TTB! Before that I was more of a mac dabbler and now I'm a full blown addict.

I know I'll probably forget stuff but my favorites were:

Thrills l/s!!
In the Buff n/p
Antique Green (a repromote I know but I just discovered it around FF time)
Sassy Grass e/s
Viva Glam Cyndi l/g!!
Treat Me Nice liner
BoA Blush


----------



## sss215 (Oct 7, 2010)

good post! 

*
Surprise Favorites:*  Get Away Bronze Blush, because I can use it as a bronzer instead of a blush. It is not too red or orange. 
Leopard Luxe quad.  When I first got it, i was like ugh. Once I started to use colors like red brick and rule with it, I was like HAYYYY! 
Dark Deed cause its nicer than similar MAC colors like this.  Shows up and feels perfect! 
True Babe and Loud and Lovely in your face pink.  Love them!

*Most Used: *Cunning Lipstick, Coral Crepe paint pot

*Most Beautiful: *Bite of an Apple Blush, Coral Crepe paint pot, Cunning Lipstick, Sassy Grass e/s, uniformly Blue GPS, Louder Please

*All Around Winners*: Cunning lipstick.  130 brush

*My #1s are Bite of an Apple Blush and Cunning lipstick. *

This year, I brought more MAC than any other year.  Found a love for perms such as Red Brick, Peachtwist, pro blush Burnt Pepper,


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 7, 2010)

*Surprise Favorites:*  Bloodline p/m, Stereo Rose msf

*Most Used: *Bloodline p/m
*
Most Beautiful:* She Who Dares mes, Mean and Green n/p, Designer Purple and Industrial p/g
*
All Around Winners*: Bloodline and the p/g's all


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 7, 2010)

For me: (these were just my spontaneous answers, without pondering too much)

Surprise Favorites: Buddy Up and Pet Me Please MB, Kittenish Lippy, Fresh Salmon lippy, OSF and HOD BPs from VV, Temperature Rising (who knew orange was so wearable?!)

Most Used: Shell Pearl BP, Buddy Up MB, Eyeliners Marked for Glamour and Defiantly Feline

Most Beautiful: Blooming Lovely, Go For It l/s, BOA blush, Flurry of Fun, Spring colour forecast Purple quad, Marine Life, Kittenish Lippy, Liquid Lurex


	Also just for fun, my top 5 lipstick shades (because lipstick is Serious Business):


 		Thrills, VG Cindi, Liquid Lurex, Go For It, Fresh Salmon 
  	Disappointments: My only disappointment really is that I am not rich enough to buy everything. Srsly


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

ooh this thread is fun!


Surprise Favorites: Instant Chic blush, Lazy Day l/s, Marine Life, Pet me blush, Undercurrent p/g

Most Used: Lazy Day, Marine Life, Sassy Grass

Most Beautiful: Undercurrent p/g, Designer Purple p/g, Sassy Grass, Blooming Lovely, Gimme That and Bold&brash gloss

All Around Winners: Marine Life, Sassy Grass, Lazy Day l/s

Top 5 Lipsticks:
Lazy Day, Blooming Lovely, Heartless, Toxic Tale, Warm me up


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

My favourites for 2010 would have to be: 

Viva Glam Cyndi (lipstick and lipglass)
Strange Potion lipglass
Fold and Tuck lipglass (i am now into corals!) 
High Perennial Style lipglass
Going Bananas eyeshadow (yay for repromotes)
Coral Crepe paint pot

The products that i wish would work for me but unfortunately they are a disappointment:

Viva Glam Gaga (lipstick and lipglass)
Dare to wear lipglasses ( too sparkly)
Superglass collection
Jazzed lipstick (too much hype and i think it looks horrible on me)


----------



## poirot0153 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Surprise Favorites:* Rose Maiden l/s, Bronzilla l/s, Refined Golden bronzer, Life’s A Breeze lipliner, Leopard Luxe quad, Burmese Beauty quad, Almost Noir p/g, All Races e/s, Stacked 2! crushed metal pigments

*Most Used: * Refined Golden bronzer, Boldly Bare lipliner, So Sweet, So Easy cremeblend blush, Frankly Fresh l/g, Shell Pearl BP, Myself l/s

*Most Beautiful:*  By Candlelight MSF, Industrial p/g, Perennial High Style l/g, Birds & Berries e/s, Designer Purple p/g, Double Dare c/g

*All Around Winners:* Cha Cha l/g, Mineralize Foundation SPF 15, Pro Longwear SPF 10 concealer, 130 brush, Darkly My Dear blush

*Biggest Letdown:*  Vintage Grape b/o


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Oct 9, 2010)

Surprise Favorite: Electric Fuchsia lipglass

Most Used: Hipness blush, Purple Rage lipglass, Just Add Colour lipglass

Most Beautiful: Float on By eye kohl, Go For It lipstick

All Around Winner: Just Add Colour lipglass


----------



## bevcita (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome thread!

Surprise favorites: Undercurrent pg, Toxic Tale ls, Heartless ls, Dirty gps

Most Used: Ripe Peach blush, Kraft ls, Almost Noir pg, Bite of an Apple blush.

Most Beautiful: She May Dare mes, Undercurrent pg, Wicked Ways lg, Bite of an Apple, Marine Life, and Drive Me Wild ls, Blackline pg

All Around Winner: Bite of an Apple and Undercurrent <3


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2010)

*Surprise Favorites:* Mineralized Foundation SPF 15 (the cream one) and Creamblend blushes

*Most Used:* Mineralized Foundation, By Candlelight MSF, Joi de Vivre Creamblend Blush, Cha-Cha lipglass, Frankly Fresh lipglass, Stereo Rose MSF

*Most Beautiful:* Ripe Peach Ombre, Birds n Berries e/s, Dirty Greasepaint stick, Stereo Rose MSF, Band of Roses Blush

*All Round Winner:* I have not received my VV stuff yet so in the mean time, Stereo Rose


----------



## NYDoll88 (Oct 9, 2010)

My favorites were definitely 

-Viva Glam Gaga
-Of Royalty l/s
-Lazy Day l/s
-Get-Away Bronze blush
-Innocence, Beware! l/s
-all 3 nail lacquers from VV


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 10, 2010)

Great thread, thanks liba! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whoa, there are so much products this year! I'm sorry for my long lists, even they were cut short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll list here also some Mac products that weren't released this year but I got them this year. 

Surprise Favorites: Golden bronzer, Firecracker e/s, Devil blush,  All Styled Up l/s, Rhapsody In Two, Icescape l/g, Darkly My Dear blush,  Devilishly Stylish l/g, Azalea Blossom blush ombre, Dame's Desire,  Antique Green p/g, Gold Stroke p/g, Studio Fix Fluid foundation, all the  superslick liners

Most Used: Golden bronzer, Rhapsody In Two, Lightscapade, By Candlelight, Firecracker, All Over Mineralize Lotion, Handwritten e/s

Most Beautiful: Devil blush, Shell Pearl, Darkly My Dear, Flurry Of Fun, Innocence, Beware!, Devilishly Stylish, Faithfully Yours

All Around Winners: Dame's Desire, Shell Pearl, Instant Chic, All  Over Mineralize Lotion, All Races e/s, Hypnotizing e/s, all pigments  released, Prim&Proper blush, Burmese Beauty quad, Innocence,  Beware!, Devilishly Stylish, all superslick liners!, Happy Together mb,  True Babe l/g, prolongwear lipsticks, Personal Style blush

Number one product of the year: All Over Mineralize Lotion (I love this, but also I can't name just one colour product)
Top 5 Lipstick Shades: Bubblegum, Jazzed, All Styled Up, Innocence, Beware!, Kittenish


Top 5 Letdowns:
 - Bubbles l/s 
 - Bronzing Oil from To The Beach
 - Beach Bound l/s from To The Beach
 - Sand & Sun e/s from To The Beach
 - Colour 3 quad from Spring Colour Forecast

 I'll add here also a top 5 category for favourite le Mac collections of 2010:

 - Warm&Cozy/Love Lace (I see these always together because they were  released the same day and kinda were the opposites to each other)
 - Give Me Liberty Of London
 - In The Groove
 - Fabulous Felines
 - Venomous Villains

 ..And collections that left you wanting more:

 - Dare To Wear
 - Pret A Papier
 - Spring Colour Forecast 
 - Art Supplies


----------



## sillygirl82 (Oct 10, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Briar Rose bp, Hipness blush, Thrills l/s, Wrong Spell l/g, Formidable n/p, French Quarter gps, Two Virtues mb

Most Used: Intricate l/s, Utterly Discrete l/g (late 09/early 10)

Most Beautiful: Firecracker e/s, Sweet & Punchy e/s, She who dares mes, My dark magic mes, Flurry of Fun l/g, Bad Fairy n/p, Blooming Lovely l/s

All Around Winners: MAC To the Beach collection and Maleficent portion of Venomous Villains collection.  I waited and stalked these two collections and bought several pieces from each one.


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 16, 2010)

Favorite Discoveries in Permanent Collection: Lustering, Rule, Rubenesque, Samoa Silk, Warm Soul, Vanilla pigment, Pink Opal Pigment

  	Favorite Rediscoveries in my stash: Parrot, Coral, Red She Said, Strawberry Blonde, Who's That Lady?, Melon, Playful, Beauty Burst, Harmony

  	Surprise Favorites: In Synch, Sinister, Devilishly Stylish, Sweet & Punchy, Temperature Rising, Victorian, Red Full Stop, Lazy Day, Oh So Fair, Wildly Refined, Cyndi l/s, Innocence Beware

  	Most Beautiful: Marine Life, Float On By, Flurry of Fun, Bite of Apple, Undercurrent

  	Most Used: Nanogold, Hot Hot Hot, Rule, Fresh Salmon, Instant Chic, Marine Life, 2N, Hey, Jazzed

  	Favorite Collections: To The Beach, Spring Color Forecast 2 Coral, Evil Queen, Cruella

  	Biggest Disappointments of the Year: new pigment packaging, no new Starflash shadows, MAC cracking down on information/images/photos employees can release early, limited production of high demand items (Ripe Peach, Stereo Rose, Marine Life, VV)

  	I am NW15!


----------



## lolcats (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't been able to afford loads from each collection, but luckely what I have got I go like. My favourite item by far is Gimme That gloss, which I didn't even intend to get but I saw a MA wearing it in the shop and I loved it.
  	I also like my petticoat MSF and so sweet so easy blush, and everything I got from the VV collection.


----------



## HarIeyQuinn (Oct 18, 2010)

my dark magic mineral eyeshadow


----------



## Senoj (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Viva Glam Lady Gaga lipstick
  	2. Mac Face & Body Foundation
  	3. Club eyeshadow


----------



## singer82 (Oct 22, 2010)

Surprize Favorite: Firecracker e/s- Usually not a color I'd get but I ended up loving it! And Creme de Nude l/s

Most Beautiful: She Who Dares mes, Float on By EyeKohl, Briar Rose b/p

All Around Winners: Aristo-Cat l/s, Briar Rose b/p, Partylicious Piggy, Hang Loose blush, Pet me Please l/s, Togetherness mes, Sparkalicious dgc, Float on By EyeKohl  (can transfer to lids after a while though)

Dissapointments: Best of Breed l/g- Just a blah color for me. Too milky looking, Riveting l/s- horrid color on me!


----------



## starfire123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Favorite: Funbathing Lipstick and Easy Lounger lipglass (To the Beach Collection)
  	Undercurrent eyeliner (Looks greenish on me not blue NC45)
  	Birds and Berries Eyeshadow (Libery of London)
  	All's Good Beauty Powder My wear to work barely there blush (AR,AS,AA collection)


----------



## singer82 (Oct 22, 2010)

laylalovesmac said:


> Great idea, liba!


	I hated this one too! Looked HORRID on me!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 23, 2010)

singer82 said:


> I hated this one too! Looked HORRID on me!


	Same. I was so disappointed because I really love how that shade looks on some people.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 23, 2010)

Nzsallyb said:


> Hard to think what came out this year!!


	am updating!

  	add strange potion l/g to all around winner - it is MLBB!! i love all my VV stuff, this was def my most fav collection of the year, possibly even more than style black as my all round fav ever!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 25, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: 2 Virtues MB, Pet Me Blush, Get Away Bronze Blush, Springshine blush ombre, Revenge is Sweet l/g

Most Used: Ripe Peach Blush, Almost Noir Pearl glide, Hey e/s, Bi-Tone MB, Purple Rage l/g

Most Beautiful: She Who Dares MES, My Dark Magic MES, Chic Couple MB, Bi-Tone MB, Liquid Lurex, Designer Purple, Undercurrent, Ripe Peach, Marine Life

All Around Winners: Ripe Peach Blush, Marine Life blush, 2 Virtues blush, Thrills lipstick, Super Slick Eyeliners, Pret A Papier l/g, 

5 lipstick shades -Thrills, The Prowl, Drive Me Wild, Powerful, Liquid Lurex

Let Downs: Viva Glam Cyndi l/s and l/g (too bright, too red for me), Bronzilla, Going Bananas e/s (not yellow on me)

Favorite Collections: Spring Color Forecast, Digi-pops (dazzle lipsticks), Too Fabulous Mineralize Blush Duos


----------



## miagirl07 (Oct 25, 2010)

Favs: 
  	Azalea blossom
  	Color forecast quad 4
  	Coral Crepe Paint Pot
  	Marine Life
	Liquid Lurex
  	Lithe pigment
	Bite of an apple
  	Bad Fairy
  	She who dares & My dark Magic MES

Letdown:
  	Pro longwear lipstain marker in sunset
  	calm cool collected MES
  	LOL blushes and BPs (got them all just for the packaging)


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 25, 2010)

My favorites were Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre, Viva Glam Gaga lipstick, and Flurry Of Fun lipglass <3


----------



## singer82 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd suggest experimenting with Bronizlla more. I used to hate it too but experimented with it and found some great combos. Spree l/g from FF looks great over it




Icecaramellatte said:


> 5 lipstick shades -Thrills, The Prowl, Drive Me Wild, Powerful, Liquid Lurex
> 
> Let Downs: Viva Glam Cyndi l/s and l/g (too bright, too red for me), Bronzilla, Going Bananas e/s (not yellow on me)
> 
> Favorite Collections: Spring Color Forecast, Digi-pops (dazzle lipsticks), Too Fabulous Mineralize Blush Duos


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 26, 2010)

*My favorite Items for this year have to be:* Innocence Beware! lipstick, Viva Glam Lady Gaga Lipstick, Oh So Fair beauty Powder, Bad Fair Nail Polish, Truth and Light Magically Cool Liquid Powder, Kittenish Lipstick, Dark Deeds Lipstick, Heartless Lipstick, My Dark Magic and She Who Dares MED, Free to Be eyeshadow, Hang Loose Mineralized Blush Duo


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 26, 2010)

I mussst add my wonderful VV items =D

  	- Revenge is Sweet l/g (surprise favorite!)
  	- Bite of an Apple blush <3
  	- Briar Rose bp
  	- Hot House l/g
  	- French Quarter GPS.. love this!!


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 27, 2010)

Great thread!  I tried narrowing my list down as much as I could...I guess I love make-up?  Shocking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Surprise Favorites:* Banshee, Purple Rage, Hipness, Get Away Bronze, Temperature Rising, Happy Together, Revenge Is Sweet

*Most Used*: Personal Style, Cha-Cha, Viva Glam Cyndi, Naked Liner, Boy Bait, Prim & Proper, Greasepaint Sticks (ALL!), Instant Chic, Lazy Day, Pet Me, On The Hunt, Innocence, Beware!

*Most Beautiful:* Azalea Blossom, Ripe Peach, Shell Pearl, Flurry of Fun, Marine Life, Stereo Rose, DTW Lipglasses (ALL!), Oh So Fair

*All Around Winners:* Greasepaint Sticks, Prim & Proper, DTW Lipglasses, Superslick Liners, Sir Teddy (!!!)

*Top 5 Lipsticks:* Viva Glam Cyndi, Ever Hip, Lazy Day, Heartless, Innocence, Beware!

*Biggest Let Downs:* Peachstock l/s, Creepy ass birds on LOL packaging, NC15/NW20 Chromagraphic Pencil, NO Starflash eyeshadows (C'mon man!), Superglasses


  	Adding a new category to the mix...

*Top "WHY did I even buy this?!?" items (different than let downs to me, more like...this is SO not for me, wtf was I thinking?):*

  	Firecracker e/s
  	Going Bananas e/s
  	Viva Glam Gaga l/s (well I know why I bought it...but I knew it would be terribad on me and it is, and I'm keeping it, lol)


----------



## MatryoshkaDoll (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll break mine down by favorites and disappointments.

*Favorites:*
E/S: She Who Dares & My Dark Magic mineralize duos, Firecracker from To the Beach, Bough Grey, Birds & Berries
Lips: the lip gelees from the Lily Pulitzer collection, Viva Glam Cindy!
Cheeks: Ripe Peach
Pigments: Bloodline, Lithe

Disappointments:
E/S: The quad from Fabulous felines that had the Club dupe, all of the ones from VV that were not mineralized
Lips: Viva Glam Lady Gaga - I've seen very few people who can pull this off
Cheeks: Petticoat MSF

That's it for now, I actually didn't buy as much from MAC this year as I did before.  I'm excited to see what 2011 will bring!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought so little from MAC this year (compared to other years) that I hardly even remember anything. This was my year to branch out to other brands.


  	On top of my head these were my faves:

  	- Undercurrent pearlglide
  	- Later pigment
  	- Dirty GPS
  	- Bite of an Apple blush
  	- Bubblegum l/s
  	- True Babe and Perennial High Style l/g
  	- Temperature Rising l/l
  	- Going Casual creamsheen glass


----------



## geeko (Oct 28, 2010)

My favourites:

  	Toxic Tale lipstick
  	Undercurrent pearlglide liner
  	Designer purple pearlglide liner
  	Burmese beauty quad
  	Instant chic blush
  	Azalea blossom blush ombre
  	Hang loose mineralized blush


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

Camnagem said:


> Great thread!  I tried narrowing my list down as much as I could...I guess I love make-up?  Shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	ergh me too on peachstock! so much effort to make it work!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 28, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Briar Rose BP, Call My Bluff l/s, Superslick eyeliners!!

Most Used: Vintage Grape Blush Ombre

Most Beautiful: Undercurrent p/g, Bite of An Apple Blush

All Around Winners: The Dare To Wear Collection!!! I love color and I love mattes. Win Win for me!

LetDowns:
  	The Palace Pedigree Quad. I bought this after I talked myself out of it. I still don't know what made me go back?!


----------



## JocelynGL (Oct 29, 2010)

Surprise Favorites:  Superslick liquid liners. I love these! I bought Marked for Glamour and Smoky Heir. Very smooth application and they look much better on than I would have though. I was only fiddling with the demo tubes because it was so busy in the store and one of the things I needed wasn't up on the counter or shelves so I had to wait for a MUA to help me. I hope they come out with more.
  	Til Tomorrow prowear lipstick- I almost always wear lipgloss so lipsticks have to be pretty awesome to impress me, and this is such a beautiful nude yet not too cold a shade
  	Gone Romancin. I wasn't impressed by any of the dazzleglasses from Tartan Tale when I saw the first pics online- until I saw the Makeupgeek video review and got a bit curious after she put it on... so I tried it on today in the store and OMG I am in love. I may buy another tube

Most Used: Buddy Up mineralize blush, it is seriously such a perfect natural flush shade for me and I'm so glad you only need a tiny bit because I wear it all the time.

Most Beautiful:  Buddy Up, Briar Rose, Tan pigment, Gone Romancin, Black Swan, Icescape lipglass (from the Nordstrom kit and yeah I know it's not a brand new product but it's new to me)

All Around Winners:  Buddy Up, Gone Romancin

*#1 Top Winner* - I would have to say Buddy Up because the color is gorgeous but not too much for daytime, and though I wear it a LOT you can barely tell it's been used.



  	Product I'm Hopeful About - Pro Longwear Concealer that I picked up today. I need to try it out starting in the morning and see how it holds up in sunlight, how long it stays looking good etc


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 31, 2010)

*My faves*:
  	Colour 3 Quad
  	Truth & Light powder
  	Marine Life
  	Wicked Ways & Just Add Colour l/g
  	Prepped for Glamour e/s
  	Cremesheen glasses (Right Image, Just Superb)
  	Laugh a Lot l/s
  	131 brush
  	Pro Longwear fdn
  	Bite of an Apple blush

*Most Used:*
  	Truth & Light
  	Cremesheen Glasses
  	Colour 3 Quad
  	Jazzed & Laugh a Lot l/s
  	Bite of an Apple
  	Pro Longwear fdn

*Favourite discoveries from perm collection*:
  	Painterly pp
  	Lustering l/s
  	Typographic e/s
  	cremesheen glasses

*Let-downs*:
  	Stereo Rose (just because the shade doesn't work for me)
  	Lazy Day
  	Fabulous Felines overall
  	Her Alter Image e/s
  	Greasepaint sticks
  	no Starflash e/s
  	tightening of B2M rules

  	And let me add my category - *Stuff Still On My Wishlist:*
  	Pet Me and Band of Roses blushes
  	Pro Longwear lipcremes
  	Fresh Salmon, VG Cyndi l/s
  	Prep + Prime powder (was this released this year? not sure)

  	[updated Feb 2011)


----------



## User38 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol is it still 2010?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	sorry guys, I am working on 2012 !


----------



## katred (Nov 4, 2010)

Now I'm glad that my OCD tendencies made me keep a list of everything I've bought from LE collections this year...

*Surprise Favorites:* Bronzilla, Funbathing, Gold Stroke, Call My Bluff, By Candlelight, Victorian, Flurry of Fun

*Most Used*: On the Hunt e/l (no contest), Marine Life, Azalea Blossom, Dirty gps, Gazette Grey, BB quad, Truth & Light, Bloodline, SCF3 Quad

*Most Beautiful:* Marine Life, Funbathing, Electric Fuchsia, Bloodline, Desires & Devices, Rose Maiden, Mean & Green, SCF3 Quad, Later, Moonlight Night

*All Around Winners:* Greasepaint Sticks, Superslick Liquid Liners, pigments, DtW glosses (more please in a wider variety of colours)

*Top 5 Lipsticks:* Liquid Lurex, Cunning, Funbathing, Riveting (sory guys, it really works on me), Victorian

*Biggest Let Downs:* Rodarte

*Favourite Collections: *Fabulous Felines, Spring Colour Forecast, Riveting (I'm probably alone on this), Venomous Villains, A Tartan Tale (less so than the others, but still a great haul), Love Lace


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Surprise Favorites:* superslick and pearlglide liners, Love to Love MES, VG Gaga 131 brush

*Most Used*: Personal Style BPB, Ever Hip, Undercurrant PG, Black line PG, Banshee, Love to Love MES,

*Most Beautiful:* Briar Rose Beauty Powder, Shell Beauty Powder, Hang Loose MB

*All Around Winners:* Superslick Liquid Liners, Pearlglide Liners, Blush Ombre

*Top 5 Lipsticks:* VG Gaga, Ever Hip - the only ones I bought and loved this year!

*Biggest Let Downs:* No starflash Collection, Bite of an Apple blush, Petticoat, stereo Rose, Marine Life, Petals & Peacocks

*Favourite collection*: In the groove


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2010)

i must add the family crest pigment to my list! it is amazing!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for the long post but I can't pick a favorite so I'm going to go by collection:

  	Dare to Wear: Hands down the best shadows and glosses of the year, especially:

  	Shock-A-Holic
  	Sassy Grass
  	Louder, Please 
  	Gimme That! 
  	Bold & Brash

  	To the Beach:

  	Marine Life
  	Thrills
  	Easy Lounger
  	Lazy Day
  	Fleury of Fun
  	Sweet/Punchy
  	Temperature Rising
  	Shimmermoss 

  	Venomous Villains:

  	Briar Rose
  	Violetta
  	She Who Dares
  	My Dark Magic
  	Bite of an Apple
  	Toxic Tale
  	Revenge is Sweet

  	Liberty of London:

  	Petals & Peacocks

  	Riveting:

  	True Babe 
  	Show Orchid

  	Prete a papier:

  	Coral Crepe paint pot

  	In the Groove:

  	Stereo Rose
  	All Styled Up
  	Go For It
  	I Like it Like That
  	Petticoat 
  	Band of Roses

  	Warm and Cozy:

  	By Candlelight
  	Comfort

  	Viva Glam:

  	Gaga l/s and l/g

  	Spring Colour Forecast:

  	Vintage Grape ombre


  	The first and second most used products of the year:

  	Marine Life and Fleury of Fun!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 9, 2010)

That would be petticoat and superslick on the hunt liner (I loveeeee that one)


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 9, 2010)

Surprise Favorites: Instant Chic Blusher, wasn't sure I would like this one but kinda got intrigued by the hype and picked it up for cheap from a seller on here. BEST WHIM PURCHASE EVER!

Most Used: Personal Style Beauty Powder Blush (I know it was '09 in the US but I didn't get this til Jan ) - This is my perfect contour colour. I should probably look at getting a backup one at some point! Vanitys Child Lipstick (I don't know what year this was but I picked it up at a CCO in March.) and Instant Chic Blusher (this stuff makes me look alive when I don't feel it )

Most Beautiful: Hang Loose Mineralize Blush (GORGEOUS!!! The purple side looks like magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

All Around Winners: Personal Style, Instant Chic, Hang Loose (MAC have done really well with the blushers this year!)

Top 5 Lipstick Shades: Blooming Lovely, Vanitys Child, Viva Gaga (these are the only 3 MAC lipsticks I have bought this year haha - except for my High Top backup)

Top 5 Letdowns: Only one letdown this year (because I havn't bought much MAC) Later Pigment - I just cant get this to work AT ALL. It just looks an ugly purple/grey on me :'( even over my pixie epoxy. Maybe I got a bad batch


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that you mention it, they certainly have. Between the Beauty Powders, blushes and MSFs, they've had a lot of winners. I don't ever recall a year when I was so excited about the blushes in any given collection. They always tend to come off as afterthoughts, but this year, they were often the stars.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 5, 2011)

I was really stoked on:

  	BEACH BOUND LIPSTICK!
  	Studio Moisture Tint
  	Mineralize Skinfinish Naturle
  	131 Brush
  	Fix +
  	Lutre Drops
  	Blush Ombres (Ripe Peach & Azalea Blossom)
  	Color 4 e/s quad
  	Cunning l/s
  	Wrong Spell l/g
  	Mellon Pigment
  	Bare Study Paint Pot
  	Bronze Body Oil
  	Hang Loose Mineralize Blush
  	Feline kohl power
  	Bad Fairy Nail Polish
  	Formidable Nail Polish
  	Chromographic Pencil NW20
  	Originality Nail Polish
  	The Bronzer compact from to the beach (not the product, just the package)
  	Marine Life Highlight Powder
  	Flurry Of Fun Lipglass
  	Boy bait Cremesheen (the only lip product I have ever finished!)
  	Petting Pink Tinted lip conditioner
  	Soiree Nail Polish
  	I Get No Kick Eye Kohl
  	Pearl Cream Color Base
  	MAC Matte Cream/Gel (HG)
  	MV 3
  	The beach bag & Sir Teddy


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 5, 2011)

Hipness Blush, Bite of an Apple Blush, Hot House l/g, Birds and Berries e/s


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2011)

My favourites out of the lot that i have bought (and the most frequently used)

  	Undercurrent pearlglide liner
  	Designer purple pearlglide liner
  	Petrol Blue pearlglide liner
  	Instant chic blush
  	Hang loose mineralized blush
  	Happy together mineralized blush
  	Utterly games mineralized blush
  	Pet Me mineralized blush
  	Ripe peach blush ombre
  	Azalea blossom blush ombre
  	Burmese beauty quad
  	Six reelers n rockers e/s palette


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 7, 2011)

my faves:

  	resort life lip gelee
  	naked lipliner
  	by candlelight msf
  	lazy day lipstick


----------



## nightinggale07 (Feb 7, 2011)

Surprise Favorites: Revenge is Sweet lipgloss, Jigs and Jives pigment

Most Used: Hipness blush, Rich Life pigment, Perennial Highstyle lipgloss, By Candlelight MSF

Most Beautiful: Oh so Fair beauty powder, Marine Life highlight powder, Bad Fairy n/p

All Around Winners: Perennial highstyle, By Candlelight MSF

Most disappointing: Bloodline & Lithe pigments (lots of fallout and not a fan of the texture), Bite of an Apple blush (everybody raved about it and I wanted to love it so much that it was a complete let-down when it turned out to be an ordinary blush that I had several (close to) dupes of) 

  	*Things I wish I'd gotten* 

  	Prepped for Glamour eyeshadow, Instant Chic blush, I Get no Kick eye kohl, and Frankly Fresh lipgloss.


----------

